# Connecting the Cinema Connection Kit



## direfan (Jan 21, 2003)

Hi,

I have a quick question. I have the whole home dvr setup with 2 HR-24s and one HR-34. The HR-24 closest to my wireless router has a power inserter attached to it. To take advantage of on-demand etc. DTV sent me a cinema connection kit. Looking at the instructions of the kit, I cannot seem to understand how to connect the kit to the HR-24 with the power inserter. Does the CCK sit between the power inserter and the DVR? 

Currently there is no ethernet cable connected to the DVR. The instruction booklet does not show my connection scheme. Only the DECA one is shown. Please help. Thanks.

D


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You will need to connect the CCK to the same splitter that the HR24 is connected to. Alternately, you can connect the ethernet cable straight to the HR34 and go to Menu>Settings&Help>System Setup>Network and choose Connect Now.


----------



## direfan (Jan 21, 2003)

However, if I connect the ethernet cable directly to the HR-24, will the network be available to all the receivers?

If I understand correctly, connecting the CCK to the HR-24 will enable all the receivers in the whole home DVR setup to connect to the internet or is that incorrect?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

direfan said:


> However, if I connect the ethernet cable directly to the HR-24, will the network be available to all the receivers?
> 
> If I understand correctly, connecting the CCK to the HR-24 will enable all the receivers in the whole home DVR setup to connect to the internet or is that incorrect?


Connecting ethernet to the HR24 won't work. Only works with the HR34.

Seems like the one you want to connect the CCK to has the PI, so you can connect the CCK between the PI and the HR24 like in these pictures:
The top is for wireless to your router, and the bottom is hardwired.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2934395#post2934395


----------



## direfan (Jan 21, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> Connecting ethernet to the HR24 won't work. Only works with the HR34.
> 
> Seems like the one you want to connect the CCK to has the PI, so you can connect the CCK between the PI and the HR24 like in these pictures:
> The top is for wireless to your router, and the bottom is hardwired.
> ...


Thank you both for your helpful replies.

Just to clarify, I am going to disconnect the coaxial coming from the PI at the HR-24 end and connect it to the CCK and then connect the CCK coaxially to the HR-24.

If I do this, will the network be available to all the other DVRs even though they do not have the CCK individually connected to them?

Thanks.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

direfan said:


> Thank you both for your helpful replies.
> 
> Just to clarify, I am going to disconnect the coaxial coming from the PI at the HR-24 end and connect it to the CCK and then connect the CCK coaxially to the HR-24.
> 
> ...


Yes, though from your description I suppose you have the WiFi enabled CCK (W-CCK). So you will have to set up the WiFi connection to your router from a receiver menu or computer with just the coax loop-through.

Or run an ethernet cable from the W-CCK to the router for the wired option as in the second image VOS posted.


----------



## direfan (Jan 21, 2003)

Ok guys, I am having issues with the wireless CCK. To connect it I disconnected the coaxial that was coming from the power inserter and was attached to the Sat !, and connected it to the lnb port on the CCK. Then I connected another coaxial from the sat receiver port of the CCK to the SAT 1 on the HR-24 500. 

I then went to network setup and did the Connect Now and chose a wireless connection. I initially could see my router and clicked on it and entered the security key but it kept on saying error. I have WPA2 security for my FIOS router. 

So I disconnected everything, reset the receiver etc, but now it straight away says that I am not connected to the internet and will not even give me the option to look for routers. Also, i checked the on the advanced set up screen and it has a completely different IP than the rest of the devices on my network. Is that because of the whole home DVR? Please help. I don't know what to do next.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm guessing the 24 now has a 169.xxx IP as it didn't find your router.
I'd also guess resetting network defaults would get you back to finding the router during the setup menu.
I too use WPA2 and sometimes during setup have needed to repeat entering the key for it to work.


----------



## direfan (Jan 21, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm guessing the 24 now has a 169.xxx IP as it didn't find your router.
> I'd also guess resetting network defaults would get you back to finding the router during the setup menu.
> I too use WPA2 and sometimes during setup have needed to repeat entering the key for it to work.


Thanks a lot. That is absolutely correct. It has the 169.xxx IP. I tried the resetting network defaults but it maintained the 169 IP and did not give me chance to find the router.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

direfan said:


> Thanks a lot. That is absolutely correct. It has the 169.xxx IP. I tried the resetting network defaults but it maintained the 169 IP and did not give me chance to find the router.


You might need to do a reboot after resetting network defaults.

When all else fails....

I've connected the wireless CCK to my router through ethernet, and looked at the IP address the router gives it.
I then log into the CCK GUI and setup the wireless through the GUI.

NOW!!!! once it connects wirelessly you'll need to pull the ethernet cable because it screws up the network with a dual connection.

Once the W-CCK is setup, you can move it back to the coax and with it powered up, each receiver should find the router and internet.
Reset network defaults, then reboot and they all should work.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

If your router supports WPS, that is an easier way to configure the CCK than entering the key on your HR24.


----------



## direfan (Jan 21, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> You might need to do a reboot after resetting network defaults.
> 
> Using the red button? And do I have to do it at each receiver?
> 
> ...


Thank you  once again.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

direfan said:


> Thank you once again.


Try to not use the red button on DVRs. The menu reset is just better on the DVR.

The CCK IP should be found in the router GUI.
With it, you can log in to the CCK with admin as the user and password.
Once in, it should be fairly straight forward. Click tab/wireless and load the info and then "save changes" should activate it.

So if you've got this far, take the W-CCK back to where you want it and let it power up.

Now if the network settings are in auto, a menu reset of each receiver should get each connected to your router.

If you've used manual setting for the network, then reset the network defaults [so they're back to auto] and then reboot.


----------



## direfan (Jan 21, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> Try to not use the red button on DVRs. The menu reset is just better on the DVR.
> 
> The CCK IP should be found in the router GUI.
> With it, you can log in to the CCK with admin as the user and password.
> ...


And once again thanks for your patience. This has been very helpful.


----------



## Psykoboy2 (Jun 17, 2011)

I just had my installation done this morning. The tech installed the CCK and then we also plugged the HR34 into my network with an ethernet cable.

My internet did NOT like that.

It pretty much disabled my internet to have the HR34 connected to the internet as well as the CCK connected.

I only discovered this after the tech left (and a brief heart attack that the tech had cut the wire to my internet on the outside) so currently my HR34 isn't connected to the internet directly but through the CCK.

My question is, do I need the CCK? I have a direct hard line to my internet, I'm only doing one room so I only have the one box I need to connect. I get that it's free and it's working fine as is anyway, so even if I don't need it I doubt I'll change it. I'm just curious if my assumption is correct in that I don't actually need the CCK.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

The HR34 has that same functionality built in (minus the wireless piece). It is the ONLY receiver so far that bridges the DECA fabric to standard cat5/6. In your case the CCK is redundant but does offer the advantage that should you add a receiver or two it stays resident while the the HR34 is rebooting.

For what you have it is not needed, with expansion? Your call.

Don "just bringing one of these CCK units online myself" Bolton



Psykoboy2 said:


> I just had my installation done this morning. The tech installed the CCK and then we also plugged the HR34 into my network with an ethernet cable.
> 
> My internet did NOT like that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Psykoboy2 (Jun 17, 2011)

Appreciate the help. Later on today I may try and get rid of the CCK and just go direct. He's got me connected to a splitter that I am guessing I wouldn't need if I ditch the CCK.

I think my question is, can I do all of this myself or do I need tech to come back out for this? I think I can, but all of this is brand new to me, I'm only a few hours in to being a Sat owner of any kind so I don't want to mess up anything, but I like to think I'm pretty handy with my home theater tech.



lugnutathome said:


> The HR34 has that same functionality built in (minus the wireless piece). It is the ONLY receiver so far that bridges the DECA fabric to standard cat5/6. In your case the CCK is redundant but does offer the advantage that should you add a receiver or two it stays resident while the the HR34 is rebooting.
> 
> For what you have it is not needed, with expansion? Your call.
> 
> Don "just bringing one of these CCK units online myself" Bolton


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Depends on your comfort working with such. If it is working though? Mabe save that for next call. Tha CCK should not have been on your work order but.

If you have it working don't fret the details. Just enjoy.

Don "unless tinkering is in your nature of course" Bolton



Psykoboy2 said:


> Appreciate the help. Later on today I may try and get rid of the CCK and just go direct. He's got me connected to a splitter that I am guessing I wouldn't need if I ditch the CCK.
> 
> I think my question is, can I do all of this myself or do I need tech to come back out for this? I think I can, but all of this is brand new to me, I'm only a few hours in to being a Sat owner of any kind so I don't want to mess up anything, but I like to think I'm pretty handy with my home theater tech.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Well I CAN screw up just about anything so... :lol:

If the CCK is working, pull the ethernet off of the HR34.
I doubt anyone can mess that up [even me :lol:].


----------



## Psykoboy2 (Jun 17, 2011)

Couldn't leave well enough alone. Removed the CCK and all is well. Cable management is a bit better and I have a free outlet. Wasn't all that difficult and gave me no issues at all.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Psykoboy2 said:


> Couldn't leave well enough alone. Removed the CCK and all is well. Cable management is a bit better and I have a free outlet. Wasn't all that difficult and gave me no issues at all.


Though of note and possibly due to a bug in the HR34, a DIRECTV technician on the "other" forum

has been receiving an increasing number of call backs in his area on complaints about the HR34 randomly disconnecting from other receivers in the DECA cloud when connected by ethernet to a router or a switch.

Removing the direct ethernet connection from the HR34 and adding the CCK in these cases solved the problem.


----------



## direfan (Jan 21, 2003)

Once again looking for help. So I tried it using veryoldschool's advice and it actually worked. I could login into the CCK. However, it does not seem to stick. Seems to be very flaky although other devices in my house are rock solid. After I got all the receivers networked I tried to download some on demand stuff and realized that I was no longer connected to the internet. It seems like sometimes it works and most of the times it doesn't. 

Sometimes when I have the CCK directly connected to the router using an ethernet cable, it seems to disrupt my entire network and I cannot login to the CCK nor the router. As soon as I disconnect the CCK, the router works fine. Please help! Could it be a defective CCK? The other thing I noticed was that the CCK gets really hot. Is that normal?

Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Some routers have problems with the CCK.
Another thing to look at is if the CCK has the latest firmware which looks to be V0.0.26

If your router is having problems [why it's dropping off] check the DCHP IP range and set the CCK to a static IP outside of the router's DHCP range.
DHCP has a lease duration and can drop the CCK at the end of the lease time.

As to the warmth, the DECA has a 1 milliwatt transmitter in it, so it does get a bit warm.


----------



## direfan (Jan 21, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> If your router is having problems [why it's dropping off] check the DCHP IP range and set the CCK to a static IP outside of the router's DHCP range.
> DHCP has a lease duration and can drop the CCK at the end of the lease time.


Thanks for your reply. Could you please elaborate?  How do I do what you just suggested? Thanks.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"direfan" said:


> Thanks for your reply. Could you please elaborate?  How do I do what you just suggested? Thanks.


Log into your router and determine what your DHCP range is. This is the range of IP addresses that your router will give out to devices on your network. After that, log into the CCK control panel. You should be able to get the IP address for it from your router control panel where it lists all the DHCP clients that you have connected. Once logged into the CCK change into an IP address outside the DHCP range. For example, if the DHCP range on your router is from 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.150, you could set the CCK to be 192.168.1.151. Does that make sense?

BTW, the username and password for the CCK is admin.

- Merg


----------



## direfan (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks all for all the helpful suggestions. So, changed the IP address of the CCK to 192.XXX.X.151 which is outside the DHCP range and now I can ping the CCK from my router. However, once I connect it coaxially, it becomes inactive according to my router and even though I restored NETWORK DEFAULTS and restarted my receiver, I still cannot connect to the internet. Very frustrating.


----------



## direfan (Jan 21, 2003)

direfan said:


> Thanks all for all the helpful suggestions. So, changed the IP address of the CCK to 192.XXX.X.151 which is outside the DHCP range and now I can ping the CCK from my router. However, once I connect it coaxially, it becomes inactive according to my router and even though I restored NETWORK DEFAULTS and restarted my receiver, I still cannot connect to the internet. Very frustrating.


Do you guys have any more ideas? Should I ask for another CCK? It worked once but ever since no dice. Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

direfan said:


> Do you guys have any more ideas? Should I ask for another CCK? It worked once but ever since no dice. Thanks.


Sorry, but could you explain your current connections, as I'm a bit lost.

You can ping the CCK, but your router loses connection when the coax is connected. 

Are you WiFi or hardwired to your router?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

direfan said:


> Thanks all for all the helpful suggestions. So, changed the IP address of the CCK to 192.XXX.X.151 which is outside the DHCP range and now I can ping the CCK from my router. However, once I connect it coaxially, it becomes inactive according to my router and even though I restored NETWORK DEFAULTS and restarted my receiver, I still cannot connect to the internet. Very frustrating.





direfan said:


> Do you guys have any more ideas? Should I ask for another CCK? It worked once but ever since no dice. Thanks.


You say you can ping the CCK. Is this via wireless only, or is there an ethernet cable also connected to the CCK when you ping it? Can you not only ping the CCK, but also get to the advanced configuration screen at http://192.XXX.X.151:8080?


----------



## direfan (Jan 21, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> Sorry, but could you explain your current connections, as I'm a bit lost.
> 
> You can ping the CCK, but your router loses connection when the coax is connected.
> 
> Are you WiFi or hardwired to your router?





David Ortiz said:


> You say you can ping the CCK. Is this via wireless only, or is there an ethernet cable also connected to the CCK when you ping it? BothCan you not only ping the CCK, but also get to the advanced configuration screen at http://192.XXX.X.151:8080?Yes. I can ping it but have difficulty accessing the advanced GUI


Sorry for the confusing posts. To clarify, I have a cable coming out of the power inserter connected to the LNB port of the CCK and then a coaxial cable connecting the SAT RCVR port of the CCK to the SAT 1 port of the HR 24 that is closest to the FIOS wireless router.

The first time I connected it, and chose wireless, my FIOS router came up but it would not accept the key. So I hard wired the CCK to my router and manually entered the information in the wireless tab of the CCK GUI. I then disconnected it from the router and reconnected it to the HR-24 as above and resored defaults and restarted my receiver. This worked and I restarted all the other receivers in my whole home DVR setup and all of them connected to the internet. This lasted less tahn 24 hours and I relized it when I tried to download some OnDemand stuff and was told I did not have access to the internet.

I tried the same thing as above with no success.
Based on suggestions, i changed the IP address of the CCK to 192.xxx.x.151 by hardwiring it to the router. I am then able to disconnect the hardwired connection and still ping the CCK wirelessly. However, when I then connect it to the receiver, it does not work.

I am at a loss.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

direfan said:


> Sorry for the confusing posts. To clarify, I have a cable coming out of the power inserter connected to the LNB port of the CCK and then a coaxial cable connecting the SAT RCVR port of the CCK to the SAT 1 port of the HR 24 that is closest to the FIOS wireless router.
> 
> The first time I connected it, and chose wireless, my FIOS router came up but it would not accept the key. So I hard wired the CCK to my router and manually entered the information in the wireless tab of the CCK GUI. I then disconnected it from the router and reconnected it to the HR-24 as above and resored defaults and restarted my receiver. This worked and I restarted all the other receivers in my whole home DVR setup and all of them connected to the internet. This lasted less tahn 24 hours and I relized it when I tried to download some OnDemand stuff and was told I did not have access to the internet.
> 
> ...


"The problem" I see is if I'm following this correctly is connecting it to the HR24.
"What I thought" you'd do is:
Leave the CCK in place and use ethernet to connect to the router. Login and setup the wireless, and change IP address as needed.
When connected wirelessly, remove the ethernet.
At this point the CCK should bridge wirelessly to your router and through the coax connect to all your receivers, so they have internet access.
On my router, the CCK doesn't show as active, even though it is. I can log into it through the WiFi, but the router just shows it inactive.

If you've connected an ethernet cable to the HR24, there is every chance this has disabled the DECA, as that's the way it works.
Rebooting and/or re-running the SAT setup may be needed to reactivate the HR24 DECA.

"so" connect the coax to the CCK as you have, check the you can log into the CCK and reset it up if you can't.
Then go into the HR24 and check that the info screen under the system menu shows "coax connected" for network. If not, then re-run the SAT setup.
If the network defaults have been unchanged, when the HR24 reboots, it will sync with the CCK and then get an IP address from your router.

When the CCK is setup as wireless, it should look this way:










Note there is no ethernet running to the HR24


----------



## direfan (Jan 21, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> "The problem" I see is if I'm following this correctly is connecting it to the HR24.
> "What I thought" you'd do is:
> Leave the CCK in place and use ethernet to connect to the router. While still connected to the receiver? This maybe a little difficult to accomplish as the router and CCK are not located close to each other. Login and setup the wireless, and change IP address as needed.
> When connected wirelessly, remove the ethernet.
> ...


Thanks a lot. My questions are in red.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

OK, so you'll need to do this in two steps:

Connect the CCK to your router and setup the WiFi.

Then move it over to the HR24 and connect the coax.
The setting stay with power off so it should boot back up and you should still be able to log into the CCK GUI. IP addresses may change, but if you've used a static and set the CCK for static, it should stay.

Now you need to look at the HR24 to see what its state is.
Go to menu/settings & help/settings/ info & test.
You can run the system test and see what errors it reports.
You do want to go to "more info" and scroll down to the network info, as that's where "coax connected" will show.


----------

